# 61 Schwinn Panther III



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2020)

Just finished the cleanup/rebuild on this radiant blue beauty. Absolutely 100 percent original bike, although the Westwinds will need to be replaced before any serious riding is done. The red band kickback hub works and brakes great. Here’s a few before and after pics.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2020)

those tires look good to me. I figure if they hold air and don't pop overnight you are good to go.

great bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice! Not many of those around in that condition.


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 23, 2020)

Deluxe 3 speed version with the dual bakelite finned head lights expander brakes


----------



## Tim s (Jul 26, 2020)

Beautiful, love that blue. Tim


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 2, 2020)

Sweet ride !!!!!


----------

